
Technology Addiction Will Lead to Our Evolution--or Enslavement - llambda
http://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2012/01/addiction-to-technology-will-lead-to-our-evolution-or-enslavement/250951/
======
iKnowKungFoo
01001001001000000110011001101111011100100010000001101111011011100110010100100000011101110110010101101100011000110110111101101101011001010010000001101111011101010111001000100000010101000110010101100011011010000110111001101111011011000110111101100111011110010010000001001111011101100110010101110010011011000110111101100001011100100110010001110011

